# Old Kennel to Kitbox



## moose312 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello im new here but i have kept pigeon when i was 14y.o anyway im planning to go back to this hobby and going for some tipplers, i was thinking of using my old dog kennel as a Kit box or a Loft. i thorned if i should make this a loft or a kit box. i wanted to seperate all my breeders from my flyers i will be using another breeder cage for them. any suggestion as to how i can improve this? should i put plywood on all side? or should i leave it open? i already removed the division in the middle as its already has a hole in it, should i put a division and make it one for breeding and one for kit? cage size is 8x4x4feet using plastic matting as floor


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*kennel*

Looks good! i would make it into a small loft. Close it in on three sides leaving the front open. Also, use only a few pigeons to start. Then their babies could fill up the loft and would more likely home to your loft.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

this looks like the ideal size loft for breeding the metal grates on the floor would be ok but the wire on the sides look big maybe poultry wire wrap around I would use this for breeding loft two or three pair on each side a kit box needs to be dark with box perches if you plan to get long flying times


----------

